# Catfish questions



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I currently have four Bronze cories in my 55 gallon, I would like to add some more. If I add four more of a different corydora species, will they all school together? Or will I have to get more bronze corys? I was thinking of some Corydoras barbatus as I love the look of them. Or some sort of speckled or striped species.

Also my substrate is a mix of Eco Complete and Flourite. Is this going to be harmful for them? My previous tank was a mix of silica sand and Eco Complete and they did fine on it. They appear to be doing ok, but since going into the bigger tank they seem a bit less active and hide alot, which is why I wanted to get them some friends. I believe I currently have three males and one giant female, they love to chase her.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, it's my personal opinion that four is enough to make up a shoal of corydoras... Most people would say six is better, and I agree more is better... You could go for a different variety of the same species (albino, laser, orange, etc) and then you would have a bit of contrast, and still enjoy the effect of a large shoal.

As far as substrate goes, there was a myth going around for a long time that sharp substrate was a big no-no for cory cats because it "cut" their barbels. Someone did an experiment where he kept them in a tank with a substrate of *shards of broken glass* and very low nitrates, and turned out, their barbels grew long and luscious, and in a similar tank with sand and high nitrates, their barbels dissolved, so that settled that.... 

However, anyone who's seen cory cats playing in sand will tell you, they love sand!! Might as well give them play sand, cause you will have so much fun watching them snow plough through it.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I can't give them playsand, just spent a fortune on substrate for plants lol! 
But thanks for the advice, I think I will just get a few more of the same kind.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh playsand is very, very cheap! Like, 50 cents a pound or something. I'm fresh out at the moment, but I'm sure a member here will be able to spot you a pound or two to give your cories a little play area.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Your comment regarding sharp substrate/sand can be up for debate.Do you have this information on this experiment available to you? curious to go through it.You do realize that most, if not all catfish have huge sensory glands/tissue on their barbels to sense out food,interact with fellow cats,and sense water conditions and changes through those right? If sharp broken glass does damage to human tissue and other body parts, i would hate to know what these little guys go through.Could you imagine if you had to push through broken glass with your face for years on end to find stuff? Wouldn't have much left to be recognized.



Livyding said:


> Okay, it's my personal opinion that four is enough to make up a shoal of corydoras... Most people would say six is better, and I agree more is better... You could go for a different variety of the same species (albino, laser, orange, etc) and then you would have a bit of contrast, and still enjoy the effect of a large shoal.
> 
> As far as substrate goes, there was a myth going around for a long time that sharp substrate was a big no-no for cory cats because it "cut" their barbels. Someone did an experiment where he kept them in a tank with a substrate of *shards of broken glass* and very low nitrates, and turned out, their barbels grew long and luscious, and in a similar tank with sand and high nitrates, their barbels dissolved, so that settled that....
> 
> However, anyone who's seen cory cats playing in sand will tell you, they love sand!! Might as well give them play sand, cause you will have so much fun watching them snow plough through it.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

_"One of my favorite test tanks used crushed glass substrate (not kiln-softened) and a school of C. arcuatus corys (personal favorites) with fractured glass slab "rockwork". A part of the same shipment of corys went into a nearby planted tank with which I had been having problems with a high-organic substrate. After just a few months, guess which tank had barbel erosion? And a few weeks after unifying the schools, guess who started recoving their injured barbels while living over crushed glass? I had in the past experienced occasional barbel problems in corys (and Brochis- they are more sensitive IME), and always had credited it to maintenance, and was able to clear it with good tank upkeep. That fact and loss of dwarf cichlids kept in organic-substrate tanks cured me of ever having a high organic substrate again. That problem tank was the last, and I'll never have such again.

I don't use the crushed glass any more either. I really just set it for a temp tank for the test. In the year+ it operated, I had no problems with it, except that it grew algae. I do have some crushed black glass substrate, but it has been kiln-softened to round the sharp edges.

Corys in the wild live over a wide variety of sustrates, from silt/mud to rocks, and they are adapted to substrate digging. You would expect some abrasion of the barbels over anything but fibrous peat (as used for killies), but if the substrate is clean, they will not suffer the secondary infections they will over polluted substrates. The secondary infections are what erode the barbels, just like fin rot does for the unpaired fins of free-swimming fish.

They do prefer more sandy substrates, and will dig more freely in soft sand than in gravel by a wide margin. But they can be kept over either without damage, so long as it is clean, and they can suffer erosion over either if they are not. I do not have much experience with Pictus cats, but I do know their barbels are nitrate-sensitive. "_

Source --> Genus Corydoras: general notes | The Skeptical Aquarist

To answer your question Luke, I'm sure that digging through broken glass to find food would not be pleasant, but as long as my environment were kept nice and clean, I expect that the nicks and cuts would heal, and my face wouldn't erode away.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the article, although very short and not properly documented IMO i would advise seasoned or novice hobbyist not to attempt this.One thing i will agree with you and the author is, high nitrate levels do cause long term side affects and possibly death with all aquatic life if not properly looked after in a closed environment such as home aquaria.Different case come in the wild, as mother nature does it's part and some species adjust accordingly.Going back to this article, it mentions he only did it for a few weeks time and only noticed algae as the only issue? Why not post other water perimeters? Temps? tank set up details? tank mates? details on the substrate itself and how it came about? etc... Interesting how he goes on to mention the switch to another substrate that's kiln-softened to smooth out the sharp edges? Too many questions, and not enough data/answers if you ask me.To each their own and up for debate


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I would add that I bought four more Corydoras auratus. All four of them have little or no barbels. I bought all four of them as I felt bad for them. Hopefully some time in my well looked after tank will help regrow them.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on picking up a few more and building the group.You'll notice the behavior and activity will improve with numbers, and that is when they are truly more entertaining to observe.You'll also have the chance of a pair or two teaming up to breed for you as well if the conditions are right.With time,diet,housing and proper methods of maintenance they will recover their barbels


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pleased to hear a responsible corydoras keeper and keeping the school happy in numbers. Just keep the water and surface of substrates clean and they'll be happy little critters, hopefully spawn for you too. Can't believe anyone would even mention using glass as a substrate, mind as well us rusted nails and thumbtacks and test the corydoras will be happy. GOod luck.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep they look happy already, a nice school of eight.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

only 8? I thought you'd get more 
The more the merrier. Hope you can get some pics and videos up to share with us all.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I had four, just bought four more as that was all that the store had.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Since we're on the topic, mine are currently housed in a bare bottom tank, would there be concerns there?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

TigerOscar said:


> Since we're on the topic, mine are currently housed in a bare bottom tank, would there be concerns there?


I think not... The point of the substrate of slivered glass experiment wasn't to be cruel or weird, it was to prove that as long as there's no build up of organic waste then substrate choice is irrelevant.

That said, I think they'd be happier with some play sand to root around in, like I said before.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shouldn't be an issue, as long as maintenance routines are consistent.Some places for coverage like driftwood,rock/stone work,almond leaves,plants etc will make them feel safe at home.I am sure you have some already in your setup.



TigerOscar said:


> Since we're on the topic, mine are currently housed in a bare bottom tank, would there be concerns there?


----------

